# The Secret Is Out. Obama & John Boehner Are In Love



## Flanders (Dec 14, 2014)

*Taqiyya the Liar and John Boehner are obviously smitten with each other like two high school sweethearts:*

​
*Nothing says it better than this picture:*





*More than ever before Tea Partiers should concentrate on burying establishment Republicans with conservatives in Congress. Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats will always combine their numbers to overwhelm the Constitution until the game changes for the better.  My guys have been making a dent, but they need a lot more support in 2016:*





On Friday, as the pork-filled Cromnibus that funded Obama’s executive amnesty landed in the Senate, conservatives filled the void left by GOP leaders whose only strategy was unconditional surrender. Senators Ted Cruz (R-TX) and Mike Lee (R-UT) denied Harry Reid (D-NV) his request to pass the bill expeditiously without having to take tough votes on critical amendments. In order to put Democrats on record defending the president’s unconstitutional actions, Cruz, Lee and several other conservatives demanded a vote on stripping funds for amnesty from the bill. Apparently this came as a surprise to Democrats and liberal Republicans, despite Cruz and Lee making their intent known in advance.​
Cruz & Lee: The Audacity of Principle
       By: Gaston Mooney
       December 14th, 2014

Conservative Review - The Audacity of Principle​


----------



## Jroc (Dec 14, 2014)

How pathetic corny capitalist work together. The constitution be damned


----------



## Flanders (Dec 22, 2014)

*Democrats embrace every foreign America-hater who lie about Americans, but it takes a Brit to tell the truth about Boehner, a weak drunk, and Taqiyya the Liar:*

This column squarely supports the rapidly growing campaign to replace the pliable RINO John Boehner as speaker of the House with someone who does not believe in communism and will not make deals with its White House champion.

*XXXXX*​
Mr. Obama no longer has the support of the nation, which is why not only the House but the Senate are now in the hands of the GOP. Yet he rules ruthlessly via communist entities such as the Environmental Destruction Agency, the Infernal Revenue Service and the Immigration Service, . . .

*XXXXX*​
As for immigration, Mr. Obama has decided – again, acting arbitrarily and capriciously – to give an amnesty to countless illegal immigrants, all of whom have broken the law of the United States.

And what has Mr. Boehner done, as speaker of the House, to reassert its authority over these rogue agencies? Article I of the Constitution of the United States is blunt and to the point: “All legislative power herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.” Period. No ifs. No buts. No maybes.

*XXXXX*​
. . . Mr. Boehner has cozied up to Mr. Obama with all the effectiveness of Queen Cleopatra getting intimately acquainted with the asp.

*XXXXX*​
John Boehner is a weak man. He has allowed Obama to twiddle him around his little finger. His pretext for effectively doing the bidding of the “Democrats” is that the wheels of government must be kept turning, blah blah.

*XXXXX*​
Speaker Boehner has been altogether too nice to the opponents and haters of America, and altogether too nasty to the conservative, tea-party faction in his own party. Sometimes, it has seemed that he was more concerned to stop the conservatives whose mission is to uphold and defend the Constitution . . .​
*Most importantly, Boehner, along with every piece of scum in every federal bureaucracy, is working full-time to replace America with a street hustling preacher’s moral dictates and to hell with the First Amendment:* 

He shows little sign of realizing how very close America is to going under – financially, politically and morally.​
What is the point of John Boehner?
Posted By Lord Monckton On 12/21/2014 @ 8:29 pm In Commentary, Opinion

What is the point of John Boehner ​
*Let me close with a personal preference. I capitalize the words Communism, Communist, Socialism, and Socialist for the same reason other religions are capitalized.*


----------



## Flanders (Sep 26, 2015)

​
*You're mine from a distance:*

Boehner’s Exit Plan: Pass Obama’s Agenda
by Ben Shapiro25 Sep 2015

Boehner's Exit Plan: Pass Obama's Agenda - Breitbart​


----------

